# 1967/68 SCHWINN STINGRAY FASTBACK SKY BLUE 5 SPEED BICYCLE WANTED



## Batrobin (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi there,
I'm looking for a 1966/67/68 SCHWINN STINGRAY FASTBACK SKY BLUE 5 SPEED STIK SHIFT bicycle in complete and original used condition.  It doesn't have to be in pristine condition, but I want a good, clean and honest example  of this  




remarkable and timeless design classic that can be ridden and enjoyed as intended.  Preferably no replacement or reproduction parts.  Please reply to this thread or message me with description, photos and your asking price.  Thanks!
- Simon (Batrobin)


----------



## nick tures (Jul 29, 2020)

pm sent


----------



## Tony82 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello do you have any early year stingray


----------

